# Jet powered Dixie Chopper



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Here are some cool pics I ran across on another site . See what you thinkoutta here
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44015>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Another
Woops lets try that again


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Again <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44017>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Another one
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44018>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Last one

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44019>

eace:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They had that on Tool Time a few years back pretty cool.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Can you say, ?????? I just don't get it.....


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I can understand it, and I get it. I would explain it by saying that it's that guy's way of celebrating..."Laissez le Bon Temps roullez". As you know, one of mine is installing and enjoying a differential locking device. It's just that I plan to get some actual tractoring utility from mine. His looks like much fun, but I wonder how much he spent? I'm sure it was more than the cost of a new Simplicity Prestige......


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I get it. He did it because he could and to show he could. His reward is knowing he made it work, playing with it, and showing and talking about it to others.

Arr,Arr, Arrrrr! MORE POWER! YEEHAAA!

:furious: 

Mark


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I think one of Dixies claim to fame is having the fastes ZTR. They claim to be able to mow at 15 mph. Buckle up boys and girls we are cleared for takeoff!!!! :smiles:


----------

